# Figa, xona, pardal...



## Slump

Traduint un text eròtic de l'espanyol em trobo amb paraules com _coño_, _chocho_, _chumino _i semblants, que es repeteixen molt i que dubto com traduir al català. L'Optimot dóna xona i figa com a possibles traduccions de _chocho _i _coño _(al costat de cony). Fent una mica d'investigació, he descobert que les paraules xona i figa eren d'ús comú fa algunes dècades al Principat, però que avui estan gairebé completament en desús, tant que s'han donat casos d'editors que han preferit substituir xona per cony (que en realitat és un castellanisme que ha acabat arrelant i arraconant formes com figa i cony) en algunes traduccions literàries. Sembla que només figa encara té una certa vigència al Principat, tot i que sembla ser molt escassa (potser sobreviu en la parla de gent gran o d'alguns pobles). Al País Valencià, en canvi, figa i xona tenen plena vigència avui dia, sent figa la paraula més usada per referir-se col·loquialment a la vagina. Desconec quins mots es fan servir a les Balears o en altres territoris.

Voldria saber quina vigència tenen realment els mots figa i xona al Principat, si són paraules conegudes, si les fa servir molta gent, si se senten de quan en quan, en algun lloc... I si en un text en català estàndard és recomanable fer servir figa i xona per no repetir sempre cony, o si és millor no fer servir aquests mots perquè no els coneix ningú.

Igualment, m'agradaria saber si al Principat es fa servir mai el mot pardal per referir-se col·loquialment al penis, com sí que es fa al País Valencià, o si no, quin és el nom col·loquial més utilitzat. Em sembla que és cigala, però també hi ha verga, tita, titola... També voldria saber si alguna vegada es fa servir el mot ocell per referir-se al penis.

Gràcies.


----------



## RIU

Xona, s'entendrà pel contexte, però no és usat.
Figa té plena vigència.
Cony, igual.
Altres són: patata, patatona.

Ocell, s'usa per cardar-se'n i poc més: _noi, que se't veu l'ocellet_.
Tita, titola, cigala, correcte.
Verga, no es un castellanisme? En tot cas no el sento gaire.
Pardal, crec que és més vell que anar a peu.


----------



## Slump

Moltes gràcies. Llavors faré servir figa per alternar-lo amb cony de tant en tant en el text. Xona, com que és una paraula morta (quina llàstima!), crec que no el faré servir.

Llavors pardal també és usat, conegut i vigent al Principat per referir-se al penis? Jo em pensava que només era usat al País Valencià. De tota manera, suposo que al Principat es deu sentir poc, això de pardal. Que em corregeixin si m'equivoco. Crec que la paraula més usada allà per referir-se col·loquialment al penis és cigala.

Tita em sona com més infantil (com si diguéssim "pilila"). Titola no tant. Cigala també em sona una mica infantil. I pixa no sé fins a quan punt s'utilitza, però apareix recollit a l'Optimot com a traducció del castellà "picha". Al text que estic traduint apareix "picha" tres o quatre vegades, i l'he traduït com a pixa, tot i que no sé si seria millor fer servir tita.

En el text que estic traduint apareixen moltes vegades les paraules "polla" i "rabo". Jo busco els equivalents més aproximats en català. Si estigués traduint el text al valencià, no dubtaria a fer servir "pardal" i "piu", però com que estic traduint a l'estàndard no sé quina paraula utilitzar.

Quant a verga (que és la que més faig servir al text, juntament amb cigala), no és pas un castellanisme. Apareix documentat en textos de fa molts segles, tot i que avui dia no és pas tan usat com en castellà (llengua el la qual tampoc es pot dir que sigui gaire usat, almenys en el castellà d'Espanya).

Si en sabeu alguna cosa més sobre l'ús de totes aquestes paraules al Principat us agrairia que em donéssiu més informació, ja que em fa falta.


----------



## Elxenc

El valencià també forma part de l'estàndard. O et refereixes al estàndard barceloní?  Si recorres/"recorrixes" al valencià (català del País Valencià, per si hi ha dubtes) et serà més fàcil i jo crec que "*dalt*" també ho entendrien perfectament. Tindries tota una gamma de productes de la terra o de l'home per a descriure el que busques. El penis podria ser: el nap, la fava, la cacaua (cauet) - quan és molt menuda o està disminuïda pel fred, per exemple,  la llonganissa , botifarró (per l'aspecte i pel tamany i forma), la pistola, el més conegut i usat: piu (resulta difícil recordar-se "en sec" de totes les paraules...  Mentres en venen al cap et diria que xona s'usa molt al migjorn valencià.
La part femenina: figa,xona, clòtxina, tellina(per no dir clòtxina que per coneguda, pot resulta "vulgar" en alguns contextos coents), bacora, tomata, poma i pometa (per a xiquetes pel migjorn valencià), parrús (València i més enllà dels seus voltants). Ja aniré afegint-ne segons em vinguen a la memòria, perquè n'hi ha molts i d'ús freqüent i viu.


----------



## Slump

Sí, el valencià és molt més ric que el el català estàndard i que el mateix dialecte barceloní quant a mots per referir-se al sexe. Però jo no vull traduir al valencià, sinó al català estàndard comú (si és que existeix tal cosa).

En el meu text sí que faig servir nap, perquè crec que també s'usa al Principat i que l'entén tothom.

Per cert, també necessito paraules catalanes per traduir "follar" i "ponerse la polla tiesa". Encara que tothom fa servir follar, és un castellanisme que cal evitar. Hi ha cardar o fotre (que em sembla que es poden usar tots dos com a transitius i intransitius). No sé si s'utilitzen gaire a Barcelona, però no hi ha gaires alternatives més. Quant a "ponerse la polla tiesa", crec que es poden dir coses com "enravenar-se la cigala". No sé si enravenar-se es fa servir gaire a Barcelona, però crec que sí. Després hi ha trempar, però aquesta no em serveix. I posar-se erta, però crec que l'adjectiu ert tampoc es fa servir a Barcelona, o que quedaria massa culte, massa forçat.

I quant a la cigala, també faig servir fava, en expressions com pelar-se la fava. Crec que fava també s'usa al Principat.


----------



## Dymn

_Cardar_ crec que seria el terme vulgar estàndard per "follar", jo és el que faria servir sense pensar-m'ho. 

Pel que fa a _cony_, no sé d'on treus que és un castellanisme. Evidentment es manté perquè s'assembla al castellà (com _imbècil_, o _fill de puta_), però no per això l'hem de descartar. Tot i que estaria bé reviure _figa _o _xona_. Bé, _figa _com a sinònim de "cony" es coneix més que _xona_.

Finalment, paraules com ara _ocellet, pardal, tita, titola, _(la meva preferida: _titolina_)... avui en dia són termes infantils. _Ocellet_ em recorda a ma mare de petit dient-me: "Diamant, corda't la bragueta, que se't veurà l'ocellet". Són paraules que no servirien per a descriure un cigalot de 25 cm rebentaxones, si aquesta és la sensació que vols transmetre. Jo em quedaria amb _cigala_ o una de les paraules valencianes.


----------



## RIU

Per què trempar no et serveix? Trempar un ferro es posar-lo dur com una mala cosa (temple, en castellà).


----------



## Slump

M'agradaria saber fins a quin punt es coneix i s'utilitza figa al Principat. Al País Valencià tothom fa servir figa, és la paraula més usada per referir-se a la vagina, i ningú diu cony. Després de figa, el que més es diu és xona, potser seguit de parrús.

Al Principat tothom coneix la paraula figa? En quin contexts s'utilitza? Sona molt vulgar, molt antiquat o com? Necessito saber el mateix sobre la paraula pardal per referir-se al penis.

I quant a enravenar-se (el penis), es fa servir molt?

Gràcies.


----------



## Penyafort

Si per Principat no només considereu Barcelona i rodalies, *xona *continua fent-se servir; si més no, per persones l'argot de les quals el castellà o l'anglès no han pol·luït de ple a ple. *Figa *també. Personalment, fins i tot he sentit *parrús*, que hom veu sovint com a exclusivament valencià. El que no he sentit mai és la *poma *mallorquina; *patata*, en canvi, sí.

*Cigala *i *titola *s'empraven abastament abans que hi intervinguessin mot forasters.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Un lema de, crec que era, ARRAN: _No som "amigues", ens mengem les figues! _Es un terme conegut, i a mí em sona més fi que "cony", però no infantil. Altres alternatives molt menys utilitzades: conill, gat, petxina, xona, etc. "Patata" em sona però ara la gent ho utilitza per a dir "cor". "Cony" és català, ve del llatí "cunnus" i a banda de "cunnilingus" ha deixat en francès els insults "con" i "connard".

A banda de "follar" (eufemisme: "xafar raïm") i de "cardar" hi ha "catxar" i "fotre un clau". "Fotre" sona massa a "fastidiar".

Me temo temo que "vit" no la fa servir ningú oi?


----------

